# Joel Osteen Fathead



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 2, 2008)

Of all the things in his office, Gerald most prized his Joel Osteen Fathead.


--courtesy of The Sacred Sandwich.

-----Added 12/2/2008 at 11:59:22 EST-----

Personally, I'm holding out until they come out with the "BAWB" Fathead.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 3, 2008)

Ol' Smiley, looking right over your shoulder; that would be great.


----------



## KMK (Dec 3, 2008)

How about a Robert Morecraft III fathead rolling his eyes to put right next to it!


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 3, 2008)

If they really had a Joel Osteen fathead, I would probably buy one for my pastor for Christmas. That would be _so_ funny!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Dec 3, 2008)

I want one!


----------



## caddy (Dec 3, 2008)

The OnStar Study Bible | The Sacred Sandwich


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 3, 2008)




----------

